# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  δεν μπορω να εργαστω...

## gonoli

γεια σας!
εχω καποιο προβλημα και θα ηθελα να το αναφερω για να δω αν συμβαινει κατι αναλογο και σε καποιον αλλο με διπολικη διαταραχη εδω μεσα.
λοιπον,πριν καιρο εψαχνα για δουλεια.με πηραν τελικα σε κατι γκουντις.εμεινα στη δουλεια για 2 μονο μερες και μετα σηκωθηκα κι εφυγα,επειδη δεν τα καταφερνα.εκανα λαθη,ημουνα αργη κλπ,κλπ και μου κανανε συνεχως παρατηρησεις.
πιο πριν ειχα παει να μοιραζω φυλλαδια αλλα και απο εκει εφυγα γιατι ενιωθα απιστευτη κοπωση.
τωρα δεν βρισκω πουθενα δουλεια αλλα και να με παιρνανε καπου πιστευω οτι παλι δεν θα τα καταφερνα.που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση με μενα?ειμαι στα 24.ποτε επιτελους θα δουλεψω?και τι δουλεια θα κανω?
περιμενω ιδεες και συμβουλες...και επιπλεον θελω να ρωτησω αν αυτο το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω,οφειλεται στο οτι εχω διπολικη διαταραχη η οχι?ολοι οσοι εχετε δ.δ. εργαζεστε κανονικα?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα

----------


## keep_walking

Η εργασια για καποιον που πρωτομπαινει στην αρενα ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολη πολλες φορες για ολους.

Εγω προσωπικα εφτυσα αιμα μεχρι να προσρμοστω και σιγουρα μια ασθενεια κανει τα πραγματα πολυ πιο δυσκολα , αλλα μπορεις να κανεις κατι διαφορετικο απο το να συνεχιζεις με ολες τις δυναμεις σου?

Βρισκομαστε και σε δυσκολες εποχες :Frown:

----------


## arktos

gonoli , γεια σου.
η πρώτη δουλειά για την οποια μιλάς σίγουρα είναι πολύ απαιτητική.
φαντάζομαι πως και κάποιος που δεν πάσχει από δ.δ. θα δυσκολευόταν να εργαστεί εκεί.
το να μοιράσεις φυλλάδια πάλι ενώ δεν έχεις κανένα πάνω από το κεφάλι σου, είναι κουραστικό, με την έννοια πως γράφεις χλμ.
τώρα να σου πω για μένα.
ακόμη και σε περιόδους νορμοθυμίας είναι φορές που δεν θέλω να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι.
και να σκεφτείς πως εργάζομαι σε γραφείο.

πάντως μην απελπίζεσαι.κάποια στιγμή θα βρεις κάτι που να σου ταιριάζει.
ας πούμε μια καλή δουλειά είναι να παίρνεις ένα παιδάκι ( των πρώτων τάξεων δημοτικού ) από το σχολείο του, να το πηγαίνεις σπίτι του και να το διαβάζεις.
ήθελα να βρω έναν άνθρωπο να παίρνει την κόρη μου από το σχολείο.  :Big Grin: 
τέτοιου είδους δουλειές νομίζω πως δεν είναι κουραστικές.
πάντα βέβαια θα έχουμε το φόβο μιας υποτροπής.


κάποια φάρμακα μας προκαλούν κόπωση.
συζήτησε το και με το γιατρό σου.

----------


## Karmen_30

Εχω περασει ακριβως οτι και εσυ,και δεν εχω διπολικη διαταραχη.Εχω αλλαξει πολλες δουλειες γιατι παντα κατι γινοταν και δεν αντεχα να συνεχισω για πολυ καιρο.
Ημουν ομως και πολυ αγχωδης σαν ατομο και τελειομανης.Ηθελα οτι κανω να το κανω τελεια και απο την αρχη ηθελα να τα κανω ολα σωστα.Ημουν πολυ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο μου.
Ειχα βρει ομως μια δουλεια που ημουν πολυ καλα και δεν σκεφτομουν να φυγω και ουτε ηθελα.
Ισως ειναι και θεμα δουλειας,ισως να μην εχεις βρει ακομη κατι που να σου αρεσει αρκετα,αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι και η εποχη μας τετοια με τοσες αναγκες που το να μας αρεσει η δουλεια ειναι πολυτελεια θα ελεγα..δυστυχως.
Αλλα και να το μενεις ανεργη πιστευω οτι ουτε αυτο σου κανει καλο,οποτε ισως να σε βοηθουσε να βρεις μια δουλεια εστω και 4ωρο αρχικα και γενικα με λιγες ευθυνες κτλ ωστε να εισαι σχετικα χαλαρη κτλ.Ισως αυτο να σε βοηθουσε αρχικα..
Το εχεις συζητησει με καποιον αυτο?

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου karmen
συμφωνω με αυτα που λες και εχω σκεφτει κι εγω οτι αρχικα θα ηταν καλο να εβρισκα κατι 4ωρο και με λιγες ευθυνες.ωστοσο δεν μπορω να βρω τι θα ειναι αυτο που θα εχει λιγες ευθυνες?εχω την αισθηση επισης οτι δεν μπορω να καταφερω τιποτα.
τι εννοεις αν το εχω συζητησει με καποιον?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> γεια σου karmen
> συμφωνω με αυτα που λες και εχω σκεφτει κι εγω οτι αρχικα θα ηταν καλο να εβρισκα κατι 4ωρο και με λιγες ευθυνες.ωστοσο δεν μπορω να βρω τι θα ειναι αυτο που θα εχει λιγες ευθυνες?εχω την αισθηση επισης οτι δεν μπορω να καταφερω τιποτα.
> τι εννοεις αν το εχω συζητησει με καποιον?



Ενα τετραωρο που δεν δημιουργει ευθυνες, είναι να μοιραζεις φυλλάδια.
Ξεκίνα με αυτό που είναι πανεύκολο για να παρεις τα πάνω σου και αργότερα κοιτάς για κάτι άλλο.
Η δουλειά είναι από τις καλύτερες ψυχοθεραπειες....

----------


## Karmen_30

Εννοω αν εχεις συζητησει αυτο το θεμα με καποιο δικο σου ατομο ή αν εχεις ζητησει βοηθεια αν σε εμποδιζει τοσο πολυ στη ζωη σου αυτο.Πριν ποσο καιρο ξεκινησε αυτο? Συνεβη κατι εκεινην τη περιοδο?
Η απο την αρχη που μπηκες στην αγορα εργασιας ηταν ετσι τα πραγματα?
Αν δεν προσπαθησεις να δοκιμαστεις σε μια οποιαδηποτε δουλεια δε θα μπορεσεις να μαθεις αν μπορεις να τα καταφερεις!
Και γιατι δηλαδη να μη μπορεις να τα καταφερεις? Βρες μου ενα λογο.. :Smile: 
Αν εσυ νομιζεις οτι δε θα τα καταφερεις ναι δε θα καταφερεις,αφου αυθυποβαλλεσαι ετσι.
Μην το κανεις αυτο στο εαυτο σου..πριν καν δοκιμασεις κατι να προσπαθεις να \"προβλεψεις\" το αποτελεσμα γιατι σιγουρα ποτε δε θα πεσεις μεσα και τα κανεις χειροτερα ετσι.
Θετικες σκεψεις χρειαζεσαι και οχι να βαζεις τρικλοποδια στον εαυτο σου η ιδια!  :Smile:  Τι λες και εσυ?
Επισης,εκτος απο τα φυλλαδια μπορεις να εργαστεις σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα θες εσυ,πχ πωλησεις κτλ σαν 4ωρη.
Σκεψου σε ποιο μαγαζι θα σου αρεσε να δουλευες και κανε την αρχη ρωτωντας αν θελουν προσωπικο για 4ωρο.
Ειναι μια αρχη αυτο,ε?  :Smile:

----------


## gonoli

karmen,εχω συζητησει το θεμα με τους γονεις μου χωρις να βρισκω λυση.φυσικα επηρεαζει τη ζωη μου γιατι απο τοτε που επαθα τη διπολικη, παρατησα τις σπουδες μου, δεν εχω φιλους και γενικως ειμαι συνεχεια μεσα στο σπιτι και δεν κανω τιποτα.
τα πραγματα ηταν ετσι απο οταν ξεκινησα να βρω δουλεια.επισης δε νομιζω οτι το οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω ειναι στο μυαλο μου γιατι εκει που ειχα παει οντως δεν τα καταφερνα.δεν ξερω το γιατι..τελος εχω προσπαθησει να βρω δουλεια ως πωλητρια αλλα δεν με προσελαβαν πουθενα.

Θεοφανια, η ιδεα για τα φυλλαδια ισως να ειναι καλη.θα το σκεφτω σοβαρα και ισως το τολμησω

----------


## Karmen_30

Νομιζω ομως οτι δεν πρεπει να αφηνεσαι..με την εννοια οτι οκ εμαθες οτι εχεις διπολικη.Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να παραιτηθεις απο ολα και να \"κατηγορεις\" την διπολικη με αυτο.
Το λεω εντελως καλοπροαιρετα,μην παρεξηγησεις αυτο που λεω.
Το οτι οντως λες οτι δεν μπορουσες να εργαστεις μπορει να ειναι πολλοι οι λογοι.
Μπορει να μη σου αρεσε η δουλεια και να μην ειχες διαθεση να προσπαθησεις να εισαι καλη στη δουλεια,σιγουρα οι ψυχολογικοι παραγοντες παντοτε επηρεαζαν την αποδοση μας στη δουλεια,ετσι δεν ειναι?
Αν εσυ δεν ειναι καλα,πως δωσεις το 100% των δυνατοτητων σου? Απο την αλλη ομως δεν πρεπει να μενεις ετσι,γιατι απο προσωπικη πειρα οσο δεν εχεις κατι να ασχολεισαι ολα μεγαλοποιουνται στο μυαλο σου και κανεις χιλιες δυο σκεψεις.
Ειναι δηλαδη λιγο φαυλος κυκλος..
Εστω προσπαθησε λοιπον να κανεις μια αρχη με τα φυλλαδια αφου σου αρεσε η ιδεα  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου gonoli. :Smile: 
Kοίτα,κανένας δε θα σου πει πως είναι εύκολο να δεχτείς τις επιπτώσεις μίας ασθένειας στη ζωή σου.Όμως έχεις να κερδίσεις θετικά στην ψυχολογία σου,εάν καταφέρεις να αποβάλλεις αυτή την σκέψη\"δεν τα καταφέρνω λόγω της ασθένειας\".Δεν ξέρεις άτομα που ανά εποχές δεν την παλεύουν σε δουλειές;Nα,πάρε εμένα.λολ.
Μην το \"δένεις\"με την διπολική.Επεξεργάσου το από άλλες πλευρές.Μπορεί να μη σου ταίριαζαν οι δουλειές που έπεφταν στο δρόμο σου.Μπορεί όντως να μην βρίσκεσαι στα καλύτερά σου αυτό τον καιρό.Μπορεί να μη σε γέμιζαν,να μην είχες κίνητρα για υψηλή απόδοση,να,να,να.

Όσο για τη δουλειά σε τέτοια πόστα,πχ goody\'s,ξέρω καλά πως σου βγάζουν το λάδι,σε ξεζουμίζουν(έχω δουλέψει σε ανάλογο πόστο σε καφετέρια-ντονατερί)και θα πω πως δε θα ήθελα να ξαναεργαστώ με τέτοιους εξοντωτικούς ρυθμούς και κάτω από τέτοια πίεση.Μην ξεχνάς πως το εργασιακό περιβάλλον σε τέτοιες αλυσίδες,είναι στην κυριολεξία χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της καπιταλιστικής βίας σε επίπεδο εργασιακών συνθηκών. :Wink:

----------


## gonoli

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> Όσο για τη δουλειά σε τέτοια πόστα,πχ goody\'s,ξέρω καλά πως σου βγάζουν το λάδι,σε ξεζουμίζουν(έχω δουλέψει σε ανάλογο πόστο σε καφετέρια-ντονατερί)και θα πω πως δε θα ήθελα να ξαναεργαστώ με τέτοιους εξοντωτικούς ρυθμούς και κάτω από τέτοια πίεση.Μην ξεχνάς πως το εργασιακό περιβάλλον σε τέτοιες αλυσίδες,είναι στην κυριολεξία χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της καπιταλιστικής βίας σε επ
> ίπεδο εργασιακών συνθηκών.


συμφωνω μαζι σου rainandwind

----------


## Marinos

Δεν είναι τίποτα. Μην του δίνεις σημασία

----------


## krino

γεια σου ρε μαρινε.....


 :Cool:

----------


## jane-do-ni

Γεια σου gonoli,

Θα πρότεινα να πήγαινες σε έναν διατροφολόγο για να δει τι λείπει απο τον οργανισμό σου, ώστε να το συμπληρώσεις. Οι ψυχικές ασθένειες επηρεάζουν την ορμονική ισσοροπία του σώματος και ίσως μπορούμε να την επαναφέρουμε με την κατάλληλη διατροφή. Π.χ οι καταθλιπτικοί άνθρωποι έχουν χαμηλά επίπεδα σεροτονίνης και αυτό συνεπάγεται αργή σκέψη και κακή διάθεση. Πολλές τροφές όμως είναι πλούσιες σε σεροτονίνη(π.χ σοκολάτα, φρούτα...) και μας δίνουν αυτό που μας λείπει. Νιώθεις κόπωση, άρα χρειάζεσαι κάτι που να σου δώσει ενέργεια. Δες και τα παρακάτω άρθρα:

Καλή δύναμη!

http://www.entercity.gr/content/view/2498/224/
http://www.in2life.gr/wellbeing/nutrition/articles/157609/article.aspx
http://www.madata.gr/33/36/27872.html
http://www.northepirus.com/el/node/1438

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου nnkos,
ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλη και τα αρθρα,ωστοσο δεν πιστευω οτι με την καταλληλη διατροφη,θα λυνοταν το προβλημα.θεωρω οτι ειναι κατι πιο πολυπλοκο.

----------


## gonoli

την ιδεα με τα φυλλαδια ενω στην αρχη τη σκεφτομουν σοβαρα,τελικα το μετανιωσα(ολα συνεχεια για καποιο λογο τα μετανιωνω).και το μετανιωσα γιατι πιστευω οτι εκει που θα με στελνουν να τα μοιραζω,στα διαφορα σημεια,δεν θα τα βρισκω.πως να το εξηγησω να το καταλαβετε?νομιζω οτι εχω κατι σαν προβλημα προσανατολισμου,νομιζω οτι θα χαθω.τι πιστευετε γι αυτο?περιμενω επισης κι αλλες ιδεες για δουλειες ευκολες,χωρις ευθυνες.

----------


## jane-do-ni

Gonoli, μια δουλειά που δεν κουράζει πνευματικά είναι ο security, σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κυρίως. Ένας φίλος μου είναι σεκιουριτάς σέ μια πρεσβεία και έχει κουραστεί να κάθεται. Το μόνο κακό είναι η ορθοστασία. Κατά τ\' άλλα, δεν έχει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Παίρνεις και πλήρη μισθό και τα ένσημά σου κ.λ.π. Αν μένεις στην Αθήνα θα βρεις τέτοιες δουλειές.

----------


## jane-do-ni

\"...και έχει κουραστεί να κάθεται\" : δηλαδή να μην έχει δουλειά με ευθύνες, για να μην σε μπερδεύω.

----------


## gonoli

το ειχα σκεφτει κι εγω για σεκιουριτι ομως δεν ξερω τι ακριβως χρειαζεται για να γινεις..γνωρισεις μηπως τις προϋποθεσεις που χρειαζεται για να γινει κανεις σεκιουριτι?πως ακριβως γινεσαι.?οποιος θελει μπορει να παει ή θελει καποια συγκεκριμενα προσοντα,καποια εκπαιδευση κλπ...?

----------


## jane-do-ni

Όχι δεν θέλει κάποια συγκεκριμένη εκπαίδευση απλώς πρέπει να βγάλεις μία άδεια και αυτό έχει κάτι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, π.χ βεβαίωση του ποινικού μητρώου και κάτι άλλες λεπτομέρεις που δεν τις ξέρω. Μπορεί και μην σου ζητήσουν να την βγάλεις αμέσως, αλλά μετά από ένα διάστημα. Εγώ π.χ δούλευα 4 μήνες σεκιούριτυ χωρίς να έχω βγάλει τίποτα. Παντως από αυτό το επάγγελμα έχει περάσει κοοοοσμος και κοσμάκης.

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by krino_
> γεια σου ρε μαρινε.....


Γεια σου Κρινε με τα ωραια σου!

----------


## krino

ολοι ωραιοι ειμαστε εδω,

Λοιπόν δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξες, αλλά εδω μεσα είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα, είμαστε!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> την ιδεα με τα φυλλαδια ενω στην αρχη τη σκεφτομουν σοβαρα,τελικα το μετανιωσα(ολα συνεχεια για καποιο λογο τα μετανιωνω).και το μετανιωσα γιατι πιστευω οτι εκει που θα με στελνουν να τα μοιραζω,στα διαφορα σημεια,δεν θα τα βρισκω.πως να το εξηγησω να το καταλαβετε?νομιζω οτι εχω κατι σαν προβλημα προσανατολισμου,νομιζω οτι θα χαθω.τι πιστευετε γι αυτο?περιμενω επισης κι αλλες ιδεες για δουλειες ευκολες,χωρις ευθυνες.


η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κανεις ενα λαθος. θελεις να ξερεις κ να εχεις πειρα εκ των προτερων. δεν αποχτιεται η πειρα ετσι ομως. η πειρα αποχτιεται με την πραξη. αν αρχισεις να μοιραζεις τα φυλλαδια, σιγα σιγα θα μαθεις τα μερη κ θα σου γινεται ολο κ πιο ευκολη αυτη η δουλεια. επισης θα σου γινεται κ πιο ευκολο το πως να ψαχνεις κ να μαθαινεις ενα καινουργιο μερος που δεν γνωριζεις. τα παρατας ουσιαστικα πριν καν δοκιμασεις. ποια δουλεια θα βρεις που θα την ξερεις εκ των προτερων?

πχ εγω τωρα γραφω ελληνικα. για πολλα χρονια εγραφα greeklish κ τα δαχτυλα μου κυριολεκτικα κολλουσαν στο πληκτρολογιο οταν επροκειτο να γραψω ελληνικα, ειχα κατι σαν πληκρολογικο γλωσσοδετη! κ ετσι βολευομουνα με τα translators. μεχρι που ειπα θα μαθω να γραφω. στην αρχη ηταν πολυ σπαστικο, αλλα ηδη η ταχυτητα μου εχει βελτιωθει κ νομιζω τωρα πια γραφω εξισου γρηγορα με τα αγγλικα.

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου lou,
το θεμα ειναι οτι μου εχει μπει στο μυαλο οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω πουθενα,οσο κι αν προσπαθησω.γιατι μου συμβαινει αυτο?και πως θα ξεφυγω απ αυτο?τι πρεπει να κανω?

nnkos ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## arktos

gonoli , είσαι σε φάση νομοθυμίας?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> γεια σας!
> εχω καποιο προβλημα και θα ηθελα να το αναφερω για να δω αν συμβαινει κατι αναλογο και σε καποιον αλλο με διπολικη διαταραχη εδω μεσα.
> λοιπον,πριν καιρο εψαχνα για δουλεια.με πηραν τελικα σε κατι γκουντις.εμεινα στη δουλεια για 2 μονο μερες και μετα σηκωθηκα κι εφυγα,επειδη δεν τα καταφερνα.εκανα λαθη,ημουνα αργη κλπ,κλπ και μου κανανε συνεχως παρατηρησεις.


όσον αφορά τα γκούντις έχω ακούσει ότι είναι παρα πολύ δύσκολα είναι πολύ αυστηροί και διώχνουν πολύ κόσμο

ξέρω ένα άτομο που το διώξαν από τα γκούντις άλλα μετά βρήκε δουλειά κάπου αλλού για πολύ καιρό

----------


## gonoli

ναι arktos.γιατι ρωτας?

----------


## Χάιντι

Τί είναι νομοθυμία?

----------


## gonoli

ναι janet ,οντως ειναι δυσκολα αλλα εγω απο τοτε που εφυγα απο κει,μου καρφωθηκε οτι δεν μπορω να τα καταφερω πουθενα :Frown:

----------


## gonoli

νορμοθυμια για να το πω απλα ειναι οταν εισαι καλα,οταν εχει σταθεροποιηθει ηδιαθεση σου.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> ναι janet ,οντως ειναι δυσκολα αλλα εγω απο τοτε που εφυγα απο κει,μου καρφωθηκε οτι δεν μπορω να τα καταφερω πουθενα


Σε απογοητευσαν ε?

----------


## gonoli

ναι, διστυχως.απο τοτε νομιζω οτι παντου θα αποτυγχανω.

----------


## Χάιντι

κακώς δεν είναι έτσι να το ξέρεις

----------


## gonoli

θα προσπαθησω να το δω αλλιως.ευχαριστω

----------


## Lou!

γονολι, συμφωνω με τη τζανετ. νομιζω γενικευεις υπερβολικα. ολοι εχουμε αλλοτε επιτυχιες αλλοτε αποτυχιες. επισης δεν ειναι ολες οι δουλειες ιδιες, ουτε εμεις ειμαστε στην ιδια κατασταση καθε χρονικη στιγμη. προσπαθησε να δεις οσο πιο αντικειμενικα μπορεις τι λαθη νομιζεις οτι εκανες εκει κ οδηγηθηκες σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα (αν εκανες), ετσι ωστε να μην τα επαναλαβεις στο μελλον σε μια επομενη δουλεια. οσο για την ιδεα, πως θα σου φυγει? εσυ την φερνεις στο μυαλο σου, εσυ εισαι η μονη που μπορει κ να την βγαλει. κανε οσο μπορεις πραγματα, μην καθεσαι να σκεφτεσαι. επισης αυτα που ειπα παραπανω.

----------


## gonoli

ok lou,μαλλον εχεις δικιο.θα προσπαθησω κατι να κανω καποια στιγμη,οταν νιωσω ετοιμη.σιγουρα το να καθομαι συνεχεια δεν κανει καλο,αλλα οταν αποφασιζω να κανω κατι με πιανει αγχος,νευρα,στεναχωρια και τελικα τα παραταω :Frown: μονο σε εμενα συμβαινει αυτο το πραγμα.anyway,οποιαδηποτε αλλη συμβουλη,καλοδεχουμενη..

----------


## Karmen_30

Gonoli,σιγουρα δεν εισαι η μονη που περνας αναλογες καταστασεις!! Αυτο μη το ξεχνας!!

----------


## amelie74

gonoli μου και γω μια ομοιοπαθης ειμαι διπολικη και ανεργη.
με τα φυλλαδια εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα του αποπροσανατολισμου.
ομως υπαρχουν καποιες αγγελιες που ζητανε διανομη σε σταθερο σημειο και αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο.(δλδ να εισαι πχ εξω απο καποιο σταθμο του μετρο και να μοιραζεις φυλλαδιακια)
το εχω κανει και γω και μαλλον θα το ξανακανω.
οτι και να επιλεξεις σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα good luck :Wink:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> ναι arktos.γιατι ρωτας?



γιατί μοιάζεις να είσαι προς τα κάτω.
σαν να είσαι λίγα στάδια πριν την κατάθλιψη.
με το γιατρό σου το συζήτησες αυτό το θέμα ?
δεν είναι όλες οι δουλειές απαιτητικές όπως η πρώτη που βρήκες.
στο είπα και σε άλλο ποστ, δύσκολα τα καταφέρνει κάποιος εκεί.
είναι πολύ απαιτητική δουλειά.
μην κρίνεις από αυτή τη περίπτωση.
όσο για τα φυλλάδια πόρτα - πόρτα δεν νομίζω πια πως θα χαθείς.
με χάρτη δεν κινείσαι σε αυτές τις δουλειές ?

----------


## gonoli

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> gonoli μου και γω μια ομοιοπαθης ειμαι διπολικη και ανεργη.
> με τα φυλλαδια εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα του αποπροσανατολισμου.
> ομως υπαρχουν καποιες αγγελιες που ζητανε διανομη σε σταθερο σημειο και αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο.(δλδ να εισαι πχ εξω απο καποιο σταθμο του μετρο και να μοιραζεις φυλλαδιακια)
> το εχω κανει και γω και μαλλον θα το ξανακανω.
> οτι και να επιλεξεις σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα good luck


ωστε ειμαστε ομοιοπαθεις amelie?
σε ευχαριστω για την ευχη σου και σου ευχομαι κιεγω με τη σειρα μου,οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## gonoli

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> ναι arktos.γιατι ρωτας?
> 
> 
> ...


δεν ξερω arktos,αν ειμαι προς τα κατω,μπορει και να ειμαι και να μην το καταλαβαινω.τι να πω?με το γιατρο μου δεν το εχω συζητησει,γενικα δεν συζηταμε πολυ.με κραταει λιγο μεσα και λεμε κυριως για τα φαρμακα.
οσο για τα φυλλαδια,ακομα και τον χαρτη να εχω μπροστα μου,παλι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα.ασε εχω προβλημα  :Frown:

----------


## arktos

τί εννοείς σε κρατάει λίγο μέσα?
και πώς γίνεται να μην λέτε για την ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση, 
αφού αυτή την υποστηρίζουν και τα φάρμακα για τα οποία συζητάτε?

----------


## gonoli

εννοω οτι διαρκει η επισκεψη περιπου 15 λεπτα.λεμε καποια πραγματα,αλλα οχι πολλα.παντως την τελευταια φορα που πηγα και του ειπα οτι εχω κοπωση,δεν μου ειπε οτι ειμαι σε φαση καταθλιψης.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> εννοω οτι διαρκει η επισκεψη περιπου 15 λεπτα.λεμε καποια πραγματα,αλλα οχι πολλα.παντως την τελευταια φορα που πηγα και του ειπα οτι εχω κοπωση,δεν μου ειπε οτι ειμαι σε φαση καταθλιψης.




ναι, οκ η συνεδρία ( που δεν είναι ) κρατάει ελάχιστα.
αλλά γιατί τον πληρώνεις ?
ή δεν τον πληρώνεις ?
αλλά και το δεύτερο να συμβαίνει , πες του το πρόβλημα σου.
όπως το λες εδώ.
και για την κόπωση , επέμενε να πάρεις μία απάντηση και να το αντιμετωπίσετε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## gonoli

τον πληρωνω.μαλλον πρεπει να κανω αυτο που λες,αλλα αυτος μου εχει πει οτι εχω σταθεροποιηθει και οτι δεν χρειαζεται πλεον να πηγαινω συνεχεια να με βλεπει.

----------


## gonoli

αποφασισα παρα τις αρνητικες σκεψεις που εχω στο θεμα τις δουλειας ,να κανω κατι.βρηκα λοιπον μια αγγελια που ζητουσε πωλητρια για μαγαζι με γυναικια αξεσουαρ,πηρα τηλ,πηγα τη δευτερα να με δουν και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ειδοποιουσαν αν ειναι μεχρι σημερα το πολυ.τελικα ομως τιποτα. :Frown:

----------


## Adzik

το καλητερο που εχεισ να κανεισ ειναι να κανεισ μια βολτα στην γειτονια σου...και να δεισ που γραφουν ζητειτε υπαλληλοσ..ετσι εχεισ περισσοτερσ πιθανοτητεσ..

----------


## Karmen_30

Μην απογοητευεσαι..Θελει πολυ τυχη να βρεις αμεσως τη δουλεια που θες και να σε προσλαβουν και με τη μια..
Ισως εισπραξεις καποια \"οχι\" μεχρι να βρεις μια δουλιτσα.
Καπως ετσι ειναι σε ολους μας,μην σταματησεις ομως να ψαχνεις και να δινεις βιογραφικα.Σιγουρα ετσι αυξανεις τις πιθανοτητες να βρεις κατι!  :Smile:  Καλη τυχη ευχομαι!

----------


## gonoli

ευχαριστω πολυ karmen

----------

